# Sticky  Recall R3007; Resurfaces! (02-03 Altima 2.5)



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had this Recall done in 2004...
Now that i have 114k miles, I am getting HUGE OIL CONSUMPTION and a rattling noise. It fits this Recall, and Nissan is trying to get around it. I'm thinking this this recall didn't mitigate the defect, then it should be re-issued to my vehicle. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem. 

I have a feeling that the dealer is gonna try and milk me and say i need a new engine; which is what the recall calls for.

got this off nhtsa website.
Make: NISSAN 
Model: ALTIMA 
Type: ANY 
Year: 2002 
Recall Number: 03V084000 
Summary: 
ON CERTAIN VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5 LITER ENGINE, THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN MAY CATCH DEBRIS FROM THE ROAD THAT COULD BE IGNITED BY CONTACT WITH THE MAIN CATALYST. 
Consequence: 
THIS CONDITION COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. 
Remedy: 
DEALERS WILL REMOVE THE PROTRUDING PORTION OF THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN. IN ADDITION TO THE CORRECTIVE ACTION, IN ORDER TO REDUCE THE RISK OF FIRE IN THE EVENT OF POOR OR IMPROPER MAINTENANCE THAT COULD RESULT IN OIL SPILLAGE, HEAT SHIELD(S) WILL BE INSTALLED ON THE PRE-CATALYST AND EXHAUST TUBE. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON JULY 28, 2003. OWNERS WHO TAKE THEIR VEHICLES TO AN AUTHORIZED DEALER ON AN AGREED UPON SERVICE DATE AND DO NOT RECEIVE THE FREE REMEDY WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261. 
Notes: 
NISSAN RECALL NOS. R3007, R3014, R3015, R3016, R3017. ALSO ON 2002 ALTIMA AND SENTRA VEHICLES, CERTAIN ENGINE OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT AND DAMAGE THE CATALYST SUBSTRATE. IF SUBSTRATE PARTICLES ENTER THE COMBUSTION CHAMBER, THEY COULD SCORE THE CYLINDER WALLS, *RESULTING IN INCREASED OIL CONSUMPTION*. *IF THE ENGINE OIL LEVEL IS NOT CHECKED ON A PERIODIC BASIS AND DROPS BELOW THE LOW LEVEL, AND THE DRIVER CONTINUES TO OPERATE THE VEHICLE IGNORING NOTICEABLE ENGINE NOISE, ENGINE DAMAGE MAY OCCUR WHICH COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. * THE PRE-CATALYST WILL BE TESTED TO ENSURE IT IS WORKING PROPERLY AND REPLACED IF NECESSARY. IF DAMAGE IS FOUND INSIDE THE PRE-CATALYST, IT WILL BE NECESSARY TO REPLACE THE ENGINE. CUSTOMERS CAN ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION&#146;S AUTO SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-DASH-2-DOT (1-888-327-4236).


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It seems very unusual that the problem is resurfacing again, and as much as I hate to say it you're gonna catch hell trying to get them to handle it, since you have already had the recall work done. The only thing I can suggest is to read this-->http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=105620&highlight=north+america
It sums up whats going on. I didn't read the whole thing, I just remembered it from a while back. You could possibly PM some of the people who posted in that thread and find out how thier problem was resolved.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

vinoAltima2.5 said:


> ...CERTAIN ENGINE OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT AND DAMAGE THE CATALYST SUBSTRATE. IF SUBSTRATE PARTICLES ENTER THE COMBUSTION CHAMBER, THEY COULD SCORE THE CYLINDER WALLS, *RESULTING IN INCREASED OIL CONSUMPTION*. *IF THE ENGINE OIL LEVEL IS NOT CHECKED ON A PERIODIC BASIS AND DROPS BELOW THE LOW LEVEL, AND THE DRIVER CONTINUES TO OPERATE THE VEHICLE IGNORING NOTICEABLE ENGINE NOISE, ENGINE DAMAGE MAY OCCUR WHICH COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. * THE PRE-CATALYST WILL BE TESTED TO ENSURE IT IS WORKING PROPERLY AND REPLACED IF NECESSARY. IF DAMAGE IS FOUND INSIDE THE PRE-CATALYST, IT WILL BE NECESSARY TO *REPLACE THE ENGINE.* CUSTOMERS CAN ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION’S AUTO SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-DASH-2-DOT (1-888-327-4236).


The dealer ship just informed me that I need a new Catalytic Converter and a new engine for 5k.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh hell no... find out what you can do about this.. because it is factory defect... ... talk to other dealers or someone that might know about the laws about recalls and cars that continue having problems.... anyway you can just get the engine rebuilt .. ? jesus a new engine ? wow


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

vinoAltima2.5 said:


> The dealer ship just informed me that I need a new Catalytic Converter and a new engine for 5k.


You need to get the dealership to tell you the exact cause of the failure of the cat, and if it caused the engine to go. Always document the name of each person you talk to, the date and time, and what was said. That way if it comes down to it you have plenty of info for a lawyer to use, if you have to. If they tell you the cat failed due to reasons in the recall, then it means the engine died because of the cat failure, resulting in you having a recall claim. It sounds simple enough, but it's not going to be an easy road to follow. Be sure to check back here often if you need any helpful advice.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> You need to get the dealership to tell you the exact cause of the failure of the cat, and if it caused the engine to go. Always document the name of each person you talk to, the date and time, and what was said. That way if it comes down to it you have plenty of info for a lawyer to use, if you have to. If they tell you the cat failed due to reasons in the recall, then it means the engine died because of the cat failure, resulting in you having a recall claim. It sounds simple enough, but it's not going to be an easy road to follow. Be sure to check back here often if you need any helpful advice.


Yeah, I'm on it. Keeping paper work and all.
I'll be on the phone with Nissan North America tomorrow.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

vinoAltima2.5 said:


> Yeah, I'm on it. Keeping paper work and all.
> I'll be on the phone with Nissan North America tomorrow.


Nissan North America (NNA) just told me it's on the Dealership to assess the damage and determine whether it was related to the failed Recall. yeah Right...

NNA is going to follow procedure and investigate with the dealership. Then I'll probably get the final word from NNA. The rep was already saying that I would have pay for the fix (new engine). 

I told NNA that it was a current fire hazard and due to the failed recall that was supposed to correct the Nissan defect. Also that I would send out letters to everyone including the press/media.

I need to know who else is getting the same problems.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, i stickied this for now to get peoples attention. hopefully this works out for you.


----------



## skcusloa (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't see why you would be having a problem getting it replaced. 

If a service advisor tells you they can't do it, go to the service manager, if he says no, go to the owner. They will good will it. Unless you never change your oil. If you can come up with maintenence records, you should be fine. 

Have you had the power valve recall done?


----------



## AltyMan (Apr 28, 2006)

What's the power valve recall???


----------



## Chrysty (Oct 24, 2006)

I also have a 2002 Altima with the same problem. My dealership wrote up a service record indicating that the engine was blown due to the defective catalytic converter (I too had the "recall" work performed). Nissan North America will not help and are claiming that since the car has 101,000 miles on it, its out of warranty and too bad for me. My car has been sitting at the dealership since March. They want $5000 for a new engine. I have been very frustrated with Nissans inability to back up their mistake.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

Chrysty said:


> I also have a 2002 Altima with the same problem. My dealership wrote up a service record indicating that the engine was blown due to the defective catalytic converter (I too had the "recall" work performed). Nissan North America will not help and are claiming that since the car has 101,000 miles on it, its out of warranty and too bad for me. My car has been sitting at the dealership since March. They want $5000 for a new engine. I have been very frustrated with Nissans inability to back up their mistake.


Unfortunately, I lost the battle. After speaking to some mechanics, I realized it would be very difficult to prove that their recall didn't fix the original defect, hence the engine being shot. I frankly don't have the time or money to move forward with a lawsuit individually.
I looked at my options; New Car, Pre-owned, or new engine on a mint condition altima for 5k. I went with the new engine.


----------



## Chrysty (Oct 24, 2006)

I too feel like I'm losing a battle too, but at the same time I have been researching several websites and have found that we are not the only ones with this same exact problem. I have sent an email to my local news (no reply) and most recently sent a complaint to the Attorney Generals office. Next step is to an attorney and possible class action lawsuit. I have spent hours of time writing letters, organizing documents, etc. Hopefully our time and efforts will prevail. I love my car and miss it!!!! But I will never purchase another Nissan product again.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

Chrysty said:


> I too feel like I'm losing a battle too...


I still have all my correspondences and other documents. I will also contact the DA's office as you did. I have an official Copy of the Recall. Maybe we should try and solicit all victims to this thread and start putting things together.


----------



## Chrysty (Oct 24, 2006)

So I sent my complaint to the Attorney Generals office in my state and they were no help. They only contacted the dealership and now the dealership states that my car issues are due to my neglect and that I never complained about the catalytic converter therefore they are not liable. I wasn't really expecting any solution, I am just trying to go through all avenues to try to get this heard. Clearly looking through these threads, Nissan has put defective parts in the Altima and they need to confess and get these fixed.


----------



## RIPCasemod (Nov 26, 2006)

*Blown Engine*

Recently my engine blew on my altima. I did everything you are suppose to do..changed the oil regularly, got all the tune ups. Took it in for the free 100 point inspections. Yet it just went up in a cloud of smoke. It happened over the weekend so I do not yet know the exact cause. I have a feeling that it has something to do with the catylitic converter. If it is I would like to pursue a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cant you just get it fixed under the recall?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

I have the same oil consumption problems, have had all the recalls done. My cat started breaking up at about 100,000 miles, right outside the extended warranty range. The car now has 120,000 miles on it and is ticking (not blowing smoke though). 
We go through about 1 quart of oil every 1000 miles or so. The dealer told us $900 for a new cat and o2 sensors.

I just had to vent thanks for listening.

Oh the car is 02 Altima 2.5s


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

last time i checked my oil, i was down about a quart. i called up nissan and they told me that they needed 120 dollars to run an 'oil-comsumption-test'... needless to say, i don't have 120 bucks to give to them for something that might turn up nothing, so i just replaced the oil/filter with 40 bucks worth of royal purple and ill keep checking my oil...


----------



## Double J (Dec 28, 2006)

*2002 Altima has same oil consumption problem*

I'm so glad that I found this forum posting b/c I thought that I was the only one with the oil consumption problem, at least that's how the dealership and Nissan North America has made me feel. 

My Altima has 112,000 miles on it but it has had the oil consumption problem for a while now. I have tried the same numerous avenues as others that have posted their complaints, but to no avail. The dealership pinned it on Nissan North America Consumer Affairs, then the Consumer Affairs pretty much told me that I was out of luck due to the mileage and being out of warranty. However, I have been complaining about it since the car had 60K miles on it. I also brought up the recall to their attention but they said that it had already been done so there was nothing more that they could do about it. 

I agree with Vino and Christy and say that it is time to take action and try to get as many people together as possible for a class action lawsuit or to start a petition. I'm definitely in and disappointed in Nissan's lack of customer service! What's frustrating is that they know others are having the same problems yet they act like it doesn't exist.


----------



## cltspecvguy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Sentra having same problem*

If you're serious about getting a lawsuit or something started, get us Sentra guys involved. We're having problems from hell with oil consumption and the catalytic converter and getting the same answers. The SE-R and Spec V carries the same 2.5 engine as the Altima. Mine consumes a quart of oil every 400 miles on average and my computer just fried after they did the lining and reprogramming recalls and they told me to shove off basically. If this gets serious please let me know and I'll get the Sentra guys from b15sentra.net involved. They'd jump at the opportunity.


Caleb


----------



## supadave123 (Apr 30, 2005)

*RE:*

I am just experiencing this in my 02 sentra 2.5 Just this week decided to start going through a TON of oil and the exhaust is definately puckin it out. Class action lawsuit? I'm in. I'm gonna go visit a dealer on Monday and see what kind of run-around i get. What a piss off, my car only has about 88k on it!!


----------



## evenplayn (Apr 15, 2007)

any word on a class action?


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

I tried a local (San Diego,CA) lawfirm experienced in class action suit, but they had no interest, and simply said "good luck".

It just occurred to me that one could take Nissan to small claims (in California) if their costs of repair are under $7000. They just increased the small claims lawsuit.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

holy crap!!!!!!!!! they should have just kept the KA's.


----------



## MTS (May 6, 2007)

WOW! I'm having the same problems with my '02 Altima. My oil light came on over the weekend and before that happened I heard this pinging inside the engine going on. Well I had it at the dealership and they told me that they are in contact with Nissan Corp to see if they will help out. The Dealership told me it was my catalytic converter and the stuff inside it went back up into the engine and now the engine is basically destroyed and I need a new engine. My car only has 91,000 plus miles on it. I was told to contact the local rep to dicuss a campaign that is on this particular topic and that they may be able to help me. By the sounds of it, there hasn't been much luck getting help. I hope this gets resolved soon.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

MTS said:


> WOW! I'm having the same problems with my '02 Altima. ... My car only has 91,000 plus miles on it... I hope this gets resolved soon.


Same mileage range that it happened to me. Those b--tards... 
Take them to small claims court and we'll all give you a written statement.


----------



## RAJIV (May 11, 2007)

*ALTIMA 2002*

MY 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 2.5S WITH 50000 MILES APPEARS TO HAVE PIECES OF THE CATALYTIC CONVERTER IN THE ENGINE CYLINDER, CAUSING AN ENGINE FAILURE. EVEN AFTER FIXING IT IN RECALL IN 2004 THIS PROBLEM HAS SURFACED. NOW I FIND HUNDREDS OF OWNERS OF THIS SAME MODEL VEHICLE WITH THE SAME PROBLEM AND IN MOST CASES THEY ARE BEING DENIED ANY HELP FROM NISSAN DUE TO THE VEHICLE BEING OUT OF WARRANTY.


----------



## chosinmexican (May 15, 2007)

Wow! I also have an 02 Altima 2.5(114k) and my car is falling apart as well! My engine light come on and they told me it's the o2 sensor. Now my car turns off while I'm at the lights or parked. It just turns off! I've been looking around different websites and alot of 02 altima owners are having the same problems. There has to be some thing we can do. We all need to get together and do some thing!


----------



## eibrahimCA (May 20, 2007)

*same problem with the catalytic converter*

please remove this message I will repost with a more anonymous username


----------



## infinitech (May 20, 2007)

*out Of Luck*



vinoAltima2.5 said:


> I had this Recall done in 2004...
> Now that i have 114k miles, I am getting HUGE OIL CONSUMPTION and a rattling noise. It fits this Recall, and Nissan is trying to get around it. I'm thinking this this recall didn't mitigate the defect, then it should be re-issued to my vehicle. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem.
> 
> I have a feeling that the dealer is gonna try and milk me and say i need a new engine; which is what the recall calls for.
> ...


I hate to burst your bubble, but once that recall has been performed, that's all there is to it. Nissan will not cover the repair, and you're going to have to shell out some cash for a new engine. Check with your dealer, and chances are, you're buying an engine. The recall is designed to take care of the problem, and if your engine still fails, it could be from something else, like lack of proper maintenance! Been a Nissan/Infiniti tech for almost 8 years, and I know about that. Put a few engines in those myself!:lame:


----------



## infinitech (May 20, 2007)

*out Of Luck*



vinoAltima2.5 said:


> I had this Recall done in 2004...
> Now that i have 114k miles, I am getting HUGE OIL CONSUMPTION and a rattling noise. It fits this Recall, and Nissan is trying to get around it. I'm thinking this this recall didn't mitigate the defect, then it should be re-issued to my vehicle. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem.
> 
> I have a feeling that the dealer is gonna try and milk me and say i need a new engine; which is what the recall calls for.
> ...


I hate to burst your bubble, but once that recall has been performed, that's all there is to it. Nissan will not cover the repair, and you're going to have to shell out some cash for a new engine. Check with your dealer, and chances are, you're buying an engine. The recall is designed to take care of the problem, and if your engine still fails, it could be from something else, like lack of proper maintenance! Been a Nissan/Infiniti tech for almost 8 years, and I know about that. Put a few engines in those myself!:lame:


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

infinitech said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but once that recall has been performed, that's all there is to it. Nissan will not cover the repair, and you're going to have to shell out some cash for a new engine. Check with your dealer, and chances are, you're buying an engine. The recall is designed to take care of the problem, and if your engine still fails, it could be from something else, like lack of proper maintenance! Been a Nissan/Infiniti tech for almost 8 years, and I know about that. Put a few engines in those myself!:lame:


Just like Nissan North America, you're overlooking the contestment I made with this problem. 

Yes the recall was done. A recall is supposed to correct HAZARDOUS DEFECT in the design of the Vehicle. My argument is that the Recall did NOT correct that defect. The HAZARDOUS DEFECT REMAINS, DESPITE A NISSAN AUTHORIZED RECALL. It's B.S. :bs: that one would need a NEW ENGINE at 80k with "normal wear and tear".

I couldn't get a class action lawsuit going, but as the numbers continue to increase by the month on this Forum, I'm certain it will happen. It's only a matter of time before someone is injured or killed due to this HAZARDOUS DESIGN DEFFECT.

I now have a new engine with 30k on it, and it looks as if I just drove it off the lot because it's been so well maintained. I had no other choice; $5k for a new engine, or $10k+ for a new car.


----------



## infinitech (May 20, 2007)

*Again, my point...*

:fluffy:


vinoAltima2.5 said:


> Just like Nissan North America, you're overlooking the contestment I made with this problem.
> 
> Yes the recall was done. A recall is supposed to correct HAZARDOUS DEFECT in the design of the Vehicle. My argument is that the Recall did NOT correct that defect. The HAZARDOUS DEFECT REMAINS, DESPITE A NISSAN AUTHORIZED RECALL. It's B.S. :bs: that one would need a NEW ENGINE at 80k with "normal wear and tear".
> 
> ...


Hey, you have another engine. You've probably got a better shot at the lottery than winning any kind of class action suit against Nissan. The recall should have fixed it, and I would be inclined to agree with you. Certainly, I wouldn't want to drop $5000 on a new engine, but considering the mileage you have on your vehicle, I'd say that you got your money's worth. Take care of this engine, enjoy the car, and leave Nissan alone. Life's too short to chase pipe dreams! Later


----------



## Cybermx (May 19, 2007)

Same Issue here, 02 Altima, Recall performed @ 48,000 after engine light came on, Engine light comes on @ 67,000; Dealer recommends Head gasket!!! high oil Consumption, Engine light comes on again @ 106,000 Cat gets replaced, Engine light come on again @ 110,000 Head gasket gets replaced, Check engine light comes on again @ 137,000 Crank Position Sensor goes bad, Total LEMON, We should all get something going vs Nissan.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

So I'm getting my *Crank Position Sensor *replaced, even after having the recall on it done.

You have no idea how much I hate nissan.

2002 NISSAN ALTIMA Recall ID from NHTSA: 03V455000 
Auto Recall Date: 20031117 
Vehicle Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Estimated Vehicles Affected: 630000 
2002 NISSAN ALTIMA Defect Summary: 
ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, THE CIRCUIT BOARD FOR THE *CRANK POSITION SENSOR* OR CAM POSITION SENSOR MAY HAVE AN IMPROPER SOLDER JOINT DUE TO SOLDER DEFORMATION CAUSED BY HEAT STRESS ACCELERATED BY THE EXISTENCE OF FLUX RESIDUE DURING THE SOLDERING PROCESS. 
Defect Consequence:
THIS COULD CAUSE THE "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" WARNING LIGHT TO COME ON, CREATE A NO START CONDITION, CAUSE REDUCED ENGINE POWER, OR *CAUSE THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH. *
*I was in the middle of morning traffic, in the middle of the freeway, when my engine gave. My wife and I were heading towards our 31 week pregnancy ultrasound.*
Remedy: 
DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE CRANK POSITION SENSORS. CAMSHAFT POSITION SENSOR(S), AND IN SOME CASES, THE VARIABLE TIMING CONTROL SENSOR(S). VEHICLES INVOLVED IN A PREVIOUS RECALL CAMPAIGN, 01V357, ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THIS NEW CAMPAIGN. THE REPLACEMENT SENSORS USED IN THAT CAMPAIGN ARE ALSO AFFECTED. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON DECEMBER 22, 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261 OR INFINITI AT 1-800-662-6200. 
Notes: NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC., R3021/R3022


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

WUAAAUW!!!. anyway advice for all those who buy new cars. it's best to buy a new car which has been on the road for at least a year or two. so that all problems are resolved. most new edition cars have issues which pop up during 1st year of driving. 

nobody want's to do vq3.5 swap? easy to do it yourself. vq35 is 1000$ plus 200$ computer for v6. so it will be cool. in the rear it will say 2.5 but when you push on gas it will be like 3.5 vq engine. vq series has been on wards 10 best engines since they started making them. I don't know who designed this QR25 and the precat. they are idiots. only idiots will stick a cat converter right in front of exhaust valves. it's just so stupid. idiots.

I will show this thread to a friend of mine who was screaming his ass out that 2.5 altimas are great cars and I was telling him about this same recall and engines blowing up.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I can understand all those who have this problem and pay for it while it's design flaw. but this altima with QR25 engine is definitely the worst car ever built by nissan. all other models are very reliable. I have 220K on my 95 altima. the engine still sounds quite and car runs great.

to file a law suit you will need a lot of chemical tests, metalurgy tests done on your and other engines. so that you could prove that all those failing engines fail due to dumbass cat converter position. I agree one has to be mentally handicapt to put cat converter so close to exhaust valves.

if it was me I would do vq3.5 swap. it's easy. billions of people here will assist you. it's just unscrewing things and screwing them back in.


----------



## T-ROCK2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Keep all of your records, print out letters from people that have actually won this fight, show them it is possible, ESPECIALLY if you've had the recall work done and you're under 80k, get the dealer to "go to bat" for you. Here's my story....

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-altima/135933-2-5s-pre-cat-problems-engine-replacement.html


----------



## Harper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Yay - I'm not going crazy!!*

I am having these exact same problems with my 02 Altima. Extreme oil consumption after the "voluntary" recall. Do I have a chance if I bought my car at Carmax and it has 88K miles? My Carmax warranty won't touch it and the NNA is telling me I'm SOL b/c I didn't buy it from them. What do I do now? Should I show up at the dealership with a stack of papers and demand it be fixed. All of the Nissan mechanics already told me I need a new engine, so I know that's what needs to be done. Am I truly SOL??? Any advice is welcome! I'm a single female and I think we get taken advantage of when it comes to car issues.


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

OK... all complaints aside; How much does a new precat set one back, -VS- waiting for your engine to fail and legal action to pay for it all? Sounds to me like those of us outside the shadow of misfortune could be better off relacing the pre-cat at 75K miles; to save all the anger & heartache.

JMHO.


----------



## Harper (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't mind replacing the precat, but did you read all of the other stories? Sounds to me like the cat is positioned to close to the exhaust so I will continue having the same problem. What I need is a new engine, not another faulty part.


----------



## T-ROCK2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

fivetears said:


> OK... all complaints aside; How much does a new precat set one back, -VS- waiting for your engine to fail and legal action to pay for it all? Sounds to me like those of us outside the shadow of misfortune could be better off relacing the pre-cat at 75K miles; to save all the anger & heartache.
> 
> JMHO.



From what I've heard so far, if you don't have the problem yet then you should think about installing aftermarket headers, you should still pass emissions but you may fail the visual inspection, pay someone a little extra $ to look the other way. But you are at 75k so you are still within Nissan's 80k/8 year exhaust warranty, pay a Nissan dealer a hundred bucks or so to do some "preventative maintainance" and let them know you are aware and worried about this problem. I am at 75K and THIS MORNING I picked up my car from the dealer with a new (not rebuilt) 2.5 longblock and new pre-cat, free of any charges. If I were over 80K it would have been harder to accomplish but I've read about people prevailing under those circumstances as well.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a defective design, and it will eventually ruin your engine.

I argued with NNA, Submitted a complaint with both them and NTSH (?), and tried to get a law firm to take a suit against them. Even spoke to very talented mechanics.

Proving a hazardous design in a court of law, it beyond my budget.


----------



## infinitech (May 20, 2007)

Ok, THIS is why I drive a Honda Accord! Nearly 5 years as a tech with Nissan & Infiniti, and yet their engineering hasn't improved much. Was a Honda tech before and can tell you that they don't have those problems, just major A/C & Automatic Transmission issues! Take care, and next time, buy a friggin Honda! Especially if you can't afford the Cat repair!!


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

*LOOK! Another Honda God has Spoken.*

A simple header problem... or A/C & transmission problems... Folks; this is yet another confirmation from a _*"GOD TECH"*_... why I choose Nissan.
Good thing Nissan let you go. :loser:


infinitech said:


> Ok, THIS is why I drive a Honda Accord! Nearly 5 years as a tech with Nissan & Infiniti, and yet their engineering hasn't improved much. Was a Honda tech before and can tell you that they don't have those problems, just major A/C & Automatic Transmission issues! Take care, and next time, buy a friggin Honda! Especially if you can't afford the Cat repair!!


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

Nissan doesn't honor many $$ recalls.
Here's how to fix the problem.
http://www.nissanforums.com/1195637-post1.html
Brian


AsleepAltima said:


> cant you just get it fixed under the recall?


----------



## HATENISSAN (Oct 18, 2007)

*PLEASE HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN @ DEALER OVER A MONTH*

I need some help. I have been without my 03 Nissan Altima since 9/12/07. Initial I thought the problem was with the transmission so I took it the transmission place and when the tow truck came and tried to start the car it drove for two minutes and died. Keys were stuck in the ignition and the car was stuck in gear. Once i took the vehicle to the dealer they took a while to diagnose the problem as the Unified meter control and told me it was going to cost over $500 to fix. The problem is now THOUGH THE GRAPEVINES I AM HEARING THERE IS A NATIONAL BACKORDER FOR THE PART. Which means I have no idea when I am getting my car back and Nissan consumer affairs nor the dealer is helping me. I have over 75,000 miles on the car, I bought the car in 05 and I am still making car payments and I don't know what to do. PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

i hate nissan too...

I've replaced my engine, and then months ago, my car kept randomly turning off. Fortunately, I ran into good mechanics and recommended me to an Auto Electrician Specialist. They had a difficult time figuring it out... It turns out it wasn't the computer chip, it was the insulation of the wires to the chip. The insulation was so bad that it was causing random interference with the electrical signal, hence, my car/engine failing.

Unfortunatley, with dealerships, no one looks out for you or your best interests... You pretty much need to get really pissed off and start threatening with media exposure, etc. Get everything documented, everything. In the end you may at least have a chance at small claims and get your costs/expenses back.

i empathize with you. good luck.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nissan recalls 686,500 Altima, Sentra models - Nov. 26, 2007

Hopefully everyone can get some compensation or fix altima out of this admission to not correcting the defected car.


----------



## HATENISSAN (Oct 18, 2007)

*The current Recall DOES NOT INCLUDE 2003*

Hi ALL, Update on my Nissan Issue since 9/11 the car is still there, I ended up buying another vehicle but apparently there is nothing they can do for me because the recall did not affect the 2003 Altima. Unreal


----------



## JoeT_0801 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

I am burning oil on my '02 altima as well..this might help.


----------



## 02SentraSER (Aug 19, 2008)

fivetears said:


> OK... all complaints aside; How much does a new precat set one back, -VS- waiting for your engine to fail and legal action to pay for it all? Sounds to me like those of us outside the shadow of misfortune could be better off relacing the pre-cat at 75K miles; to save all the anger & heartache.
> 
> JMHO.


Wholesale cost without tax from Nissan is about $390!!........even then, no guarantee the SAME problem won't happen again!! I've heard of the pre-cat going bad several times causing several motor replacements!


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

You can change the Cat a million times and the engine will still get ruined because it's the actual bad design of the whole system that causes it.


----------



## 02SentraSER (Aug 19, 2008)

vinoAltima2.5 said:


> You can change the Cat a million times and the engine will still get ruined because it's the actual bad design of the whole system that causes it.


I'd LOVE to do away with the poorly designed, factory exhaust header/catalyst! What fix or modification do you recommend that will solve the problem AND won't cause the CEL (check engine light) to come on? I'm in NC and the CEL can't be on, otherwise it won't pass yearly inspection.


----------



## JensDad (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thousands of owners have this problem*

My research on the internet shows hundreds if not thousands of owners have this problem. It appears to be related to the catt converter buring up and junk getting back into the engine. MY daughter has the problem on her car and it has had perfect maintenance. Nissan claims they know nothing about it. Right!
We have filed a complaint with the gov and hope everyone else will. Maybe they can get Nissan to make this right. Engines shouldn't wear out at 50-60,000 miles.

IVOQ - File a Complaint

Here's the link. This is rediculous.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel your pain. I did submit a complaint to the NHTSA, but I never used that website you posted; so I submitted another one. Everyone needs to do it. Below is my description. My complaint list the Engine, & Exhaust.

_"After replacing the oxygen sensor various times, I began to get huge amounts of oil consumption where I had to add every week. As a result the Catalytic Converter was shot, and also ruined the engine. During that period, my 2002 Altima had spontaneously shut down completely while operating on city roads and Interstate freeways. Despite having perfect maintenance and completing all recalls (see NHTS Recall Number: 03V084000 or Nissan Recall R3007), I had no choice but to replace the engine. The design is completely flawed and no recall will correct this bad design. "​_


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

I just took my 03 altima in for excessive oil consumption w/ 70K on it.
They have the car and told me that the cat broke up and I need a new engine.
Said it is completely covered under some federal emissions law. I asked if it was completely free of charge and they said yes. Haven't gotten the car back yet, but wondered if anyone else knows if Nissan somehow wrangled this through the govt. Emissions law.
We'll see what happens when i pick it up. 
Side note; got an 09 maxima as a loaner. Sweet car!


----------



## wickchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello. Do you have an update on this free repair? I am having the same issue with my 03 Altima - Dealer is not willing to replace ithe engine for free. Can you explain a bit more about what you had to do, say, demonstrate in order to get it replaced? I bought my car new. It now has 72,000, and I want to be able to convince the dealer and/or NNA to replace the engine for free beucase the Cat system is covered for 80K miles under federal law. 

Research time for me! Any advise input you could offer would be awesome. 





pjam said:


> I just took my 03 altima in for excessive oil consumption w/ 70K on it.
> They have the car and told me that the cat broke up and I need a new engine.
> Said it is completely covered under some federal emissions law. I asked if it was completely free of charge and they said yes. Haven't gotten the car back yet, but wondered if anyone else knows if Nissan somehow wrangled this through the govt. Emissions law.
> We'll see what happens when i pick it up.
> Side note; got an 09 maxima as a loaner. Sweet car!


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

The dealership replaced the cat and the engine block, completely free of charge.
Originally, they said it was covered under the Federal emissions law, but when my wife picked the car up, they said they covered it under our 100K extended warranty.
I don't have the paperwork in front of me, but I will read it thoroughly and try to give you a more detailed explanation of the work. 
I really didn't question anything, as I was just happy that they took care of it at no charge. As a side note, they did it fairly quickly. Dropped the car off on a Monday morning and it was done by Thursday afternoon.Considering they probably don't keep engine blocks in stock, I didn't think that was too bad.
This dealership has been good to me. Over the course of about 15 years,between me, my wife and my mother, we have bought 4 cars from them.


----------



## wickchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

Sucess! The engine in my 03 Altima has been repalced free of charge after I argued my case to the service manager, using the NHTSA Recall campaign and the Federal Law warranting all catalyst systems up to 80,000 miles! Thank you everyone for sharing your information, as it was crucial to my succesful engine replacement. The itnernet is one pwerful research tool!


----------



## JDF (Oct 22, 2008)

*Need the Knowledge*

My niece just bought a 2002 5 months ago. Beatiful Car. 75,000 miles.
But, what a big scare. 4 quarts of oil in 1 month poured in. Same situation, this was supposed to be the car that took her through college, now not sure it will take her down the street. I want to act ASAP. Please share the steps. I would be very grateful. JD


----------



## kellyjames99 (Mar 19, 2009)

I too recently just bought a 2002 altima 2.5s soon after i got it the service engine light came on so i took it to nissan, they did all he nessary recalls on it then diagonsed the problem, they took the o2 senser to check the precat and yes it was disingrating, which CAN CASUE ENGINE DAMAGE, NISSAN told me that my engine is f***ed and that i need a new one .... cough* im 18 years old where do i get 4000$. anyhow...My dad (mechanic) and me took the headers and along with the attached precat, and look at hte exhuast ports and there is no burning oil !!!
then we pulled the 02 senser back out and seen that the senser was roasted from the heat.. i was pissed becasue the mechanic had to pull that senser out to look at the precat ... why didnt he see the screwed up o2 senser ???? 

so anyways my dad and i cut open the precat took the stuff out of the cat and welded it back up ...which will eleminate of any chances of wrecking the engine...
nissan F***ed up and ASSUMED !!! based on bad o2 senser that i needed a new engine ...
if any of you have that stupid precat on your altima, get some headers and or gut the Cat. they start to break down after 60000 miles 80000 km or so ....and it will destroy your engine .

I would hate for anyone to go through that stressful day i had with nissan !!!


kelly,


----------



## JDF (Oct 22, 2008)

*Nissan Paid for New Engine*

Sounds like there is more than one way to fix a cat. Because my nieces car was under 80,000 miles and the engine light diagnostics machine showed it was a Catalytic Converter problem, under federal law Nissan has to replace the catalytic converter system. Now because then it proves that the cat system particles were sucked back up into the engine therefore scoring the cylinder walls and caiseing the oil loss and eventually compression loss, Nissan replaced the engine too for free. Yes, for free there did the $4,800.00 job. *The key points are under 80,000 miles and engine lights sensor reads and catalytic problem. *


----------



## kellyjames99 (Mar 19, 2009)

mines out of warranty, if the rings where shot then they would be tons of oil in the exhaust ports which there wasnt so, my car engine is fine, my cat wasnt chunking a way it was being blown out the exhasut


----------



## jdm50325 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Same issues*

Don't feel so bad, my altima recieved a brand new motor at 84,500 miles, today it has 120,000 miles on the body, so ive put 35, 500 miles on the replacement motor, since 2006, I change the oil every 2,500 miles, so far have not had any issues with the motor losing oil, I am very picky with my car maintance. Next year im buying a honda, the nissan will be sold, im sure ill find a local buyer, willing to pay $5k cash for her, ive replaced all the shocks, struts, radiator, drive belts every 10k miles, on its 3rd alternator, four new tires, what i think people are complaining about is not taking care of their cars, my car has very little or very few issues, I only drive 55mph on the highway so I am sure she will last to 200k miles.

my 2cents.


----------



## jdm50325 (Apr 27, 2009)

My altima is the 2002 2.5s, one I paid cash for


----------



## dougD-'02 Altima (Jul 21, 2009)

Same Problem Here!!

'02 Altima w/ 114,xxx miles on it now.
All maintence done in timely manner.
I am the 2nd driver/owner, this vehicle was leased previously from brand new to 62,119 miles.
3/03 Nissan recall notification began (NHTSA Action Number PE02078( Campaign Number 03V084000)
10/24/05 62,119 miles. Car returned on lease and recall preformed
5/22/07 84,608 miles "Service Engine Soon" light comes on. Nothing found and light turned off.
7/19/09 "Service Engine Soon" light comes on, bring it in and
7/21/09 114,837 miles. Nissan tells me I need a new engine and converter, 5k !?!?!?

I haven't been able to get a hold of Nissan Consumer Affairs, hopefully tomorrow, does anyone have any advice for me? I know I probably wont be able to get anything out of talking to them other than "your warranty is up" and "we can't help you". Anyone know of lawsuits or anything?


----------



## paul79 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm attempting to reopen this recall through NHTSA, since like most other people, I experienced this issue with my 2003 Altima 2.5 S

Pre-cat was almost completely gone (was taken off my car by a local mechanic, hardly any of the...umm...filler material was left), was experiencing high oil consumption (5 quarts were almost gone in two weeks. Changed my oil in mid-July of 2010, and was getting the oil check light the beginning of August, and I had only driven about 1k miles, at most)

If there is anyone that is currently having this issue, and is getting the run around from Nissan North America (car being out of warranty, etc) send me a PM so I can bring it to the NHTSA investigator's attention.


----------



## im faster (Feb 19, 2011)

Any update on this???
Im looking at buying a 02 with this problem... 

the recall was done in like 05 or 07 i cant remember off hand.. 

is it possible to have them replace again?

i was told to call a nissan 1800 number but there closed on the weekend..


----------



## paul79 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nissan at this time, depending on how many miles you have on your car, will tell you it's a warranty issue, and if you're past the warranty, they will claim they are not responsible for it. NHTSA told me that they wouldn't most likely be able to get to this issue until the summer, because they were busy going after Toyota.

I called 3-4 times to Nissan, and got the same response, and was told by one service manager that since I had gotten over 100k miles out of the car "That I had gotten my money's worth"

One service manager admitted that it was a known issue, and that from his knowledge, the heat shield actually made the problem worse, but getting Nissan to reimburse or to fix the car at their expense was an uphill battle, even for him.

I'm not a mechanic, so I'm not even sure what really causes the issue. I've seen some claims that it's due to basically racing with the car, but I definitely don't drive like that.

Sorry for the long response...


----------



## bcgonzal15 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Small claims in Californ9ia Nissan Altima 2.5*



vinoAltima2.5 said:


> I tried a local (San Diego,CA) lawfirm experienced in class action suit, but they had no interest, and simply said "good luck".
> 
> It just occurred to me that one could take Nissan to small claims (in California) if their costs of repair are under $7000. They just increased the small claims lawsuit.


Hi! Did you ever have any luck with small claims?


----------



## kokanee_vtec (Jan 16, 2012)

I just bought a 2.5s @ 255000km and it's got the same issue. I don't think I'll even bother talking to Nissan about a free engine replacement, yet alone a cat pre cat replacement. Maybe I'll just get an aftermarket header.


----------

